# Schecter Damien Elite 8 string



## d00d00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anybody ever play one of these? I'm looking to buy my first 8 string and this one seems like a decent starting place.

Schecter Guitar Research Damien Elite 8-String Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 7, 2010)

It's really not that bad. I played one today and it was kinda nice. Somewhat bulky neck. The F# is pretty tight. EMG808s sound ok. Blackouts would pwn them. That huge inlay doesn't look so bad in person actually. I'd say one of these.. an RGA8.. or an Agile 8.


----------



## d00d00 (Mar 7, 2010)

the RGA8 costs a little more than i'm willing to spend, and the agile intrepid looks pretty nice as well..do guitar centers carry these 8 strings? i might head up there tomorrow


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 7, 2010)

GC should have at least 1 or 2 in stock seeing as they're new and kind of becoming a trend, go for it.


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I got one and really like it, the maple neck feels great, it's smaller than the agile neck in width but they are about the same thickness. First thing I did was lose the decimator strings, they made it feel like an acoustic guitars strings, way to high of tension for me. Feels great with a normal set of 10's and the existing .074 though.


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 7, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I got one and really like it, the maple neck feels great, it's smaller than the agile neck in width but they are about the same thickness. First thing I did was lose the decimator strings, they made it feel like an acoustic guitars strings, way to high of tension for me. Feels great with a normal set of 10's and the existing .074 though.



The decimator strings are the stock strings? And would you think 9's would be too light?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a Damien 8.

I love it more than life itself.

I hope that answers any questions you may have.


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 8, 2010)

slanderous777 said:


> The decimator strings are the stock strings? And would you think 9's would be too light?



Yes, all the schecter 8's come with the decimator string set and they are way too much tension in the mids IMHO.

Yep, 9's with the existing .074 should do just fine.


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 8, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> Yes, all the schecter 8's come with the decimator string set and they are way too much tension in the mids IMHO.
> 
> Yep, 9's with the existing .074 should do just fine.



Awesome I'll order a set of d'addario 9's with my damien 8


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 8, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> Yes, all the schecter 8's come with the decimator string set and they are way too much tension in the mids IMHO.
> 
> Yep, 9's with the existing .074 should do just fine.



How is the battery layout set up as I want to 18 volt mod the 808's.


----------



## Galius (Mar 8, 2010)

I had one of the first Hellraiser C-8s (the feel should be almost exact) when they first come out, and coming from a long period of playing only Schecters I was instantly comfortable with the feel. After spending time with it I ended up selling it because I was realy dissapointed with actual playability of the low string. Buying my Agile cured any problems I had with playability and also I came to love the neck more than any neck ive ever played. My


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 8, 2010)

Galius said:


> I had one of the first Hellraiser C-8s (the feel should be almost exact) when they first come out, and coming from a long period of playing only Schecters I was instantly comfortable with the feel. After spending time with it I ended up selling it because I was realy dissapointed with actual playability of the low string. Buying my Agile cured any problems I had with playability and also I came to love the neck more than any neck ive ever played. My



So your saying the agile is worth the extra 100$ for the easier to get around neck? Was the schecter neck just too bulky for the 8th string to be easy to get to?


----------



## Galius (Mar 8, 2010)

slanderous777 said:


> So your saying the agile is worth the extra 100$ for the easier to get around neck? Was the schecter neck just too bulky for the 8th string to be easy to get to?


I felt that for low rythms the scale length wasnt good enough. Plus the neck on the agiles is slimmer and feels more natural. I have heard people that were just fine with the scale length but I personnaly thought it was the point they should have extended the neck a bit.


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 8, 2010)

The damien elite necks are like 6/8th's of an inch think, which is as thin if not thinner than the agiles neck, they are also not as wide. The agile's fretboard width at the nut is 2 1/4" wide, while the schecter's is 2 1/16" wide.

I was used to the 2 1/4" agiles so it felt cramped playing the schecter at first, but I ended up liking it once getting used to it. The schecters strings are a little closer together than the agiles because the neck isn't as wide.


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 8, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> The damien elite necks are like 6/8th's of an inch think, which is as thin if not thinner than the agiles neck, they are also not as wide. The agile's fretboard width at the nut is 2 1/4" wide, while the schecter's is 2 1/16" wide.
> 
> I was used to the 2 1/4" agiles so it felt cramped playing the schecter at first, but I ended up liking it once getting used to it. The schecters strings are a little closer together than the agiles because the neck isn't as wide.



The only 8 string I have played is the ibanez 2228. The 2228 is 2 2/16 wide and 6/8 thick. How thick is the agile's neck in comparison measurement wise?


----------



## Galius (Mar 8, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> The damien elite necks are like 6/8th's of an inch think, which is as thin if not thinner than the agiles neck, they are also not as wide. The agile's fretboard width at the nut is 2 1/4" wide, while the schecter's is 2 1/16" wide.
> 
> I was used to the 2 1/4" agiles so it felt cramped playing the schecter at first, but I ended up liking it once getting used to it. The schecters strings are a little closer together than the agiles because the neck isn't as wide.


 
I actually had my Schecter for about 3 days after my Agile arived and I can almost say that im 100% positive that the Agile neck is thinner. The Rondo site says that the intrepid neck is "Neck profile (thickeness): 7/8" at the nut 7/8" at the 12th fret" while the schecter neck was about 1 inch (they were quite close though)when I measured it. Also the Schecter neck is more rounded or U shaped where the Agile neck is more of a flat shape. I just think it plays more comfy and faster.


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just checked, my bolt on agiles are 6/8th's and the neck through's are almost 7/8th's


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 8, 2010)

Galius said:


> I actually had my Schecter for about 3 days after my Agile arived and I can almost say that im 100% positive that the Agile neck is thinner. The Rondo site says that the intrepid neck is "Neck profile (thickeness): 7/8" at the nut 7/8" at the 12th fret" while the schecter neck was about 1 inch (they were quite close though)when I measured it. Also the Schecter neck is more rounded or U shaped where the Agile neck is more of a flat shape. I just think it plays more comfy and faster.



You're talking about a different Schecter. Yours was a thicker set-neck with thick paint on top of it. The Damien has a thinner bolt-on neck with a thinner clear finish. Very different necks! I almost bought one of these new Damiens myself to tune to A standard (7-string 1 step down with a high G) but decided I'm just going to build another 9-string with a thinner neck instead.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 8, 2010)

d00d00 said:


> the RGA8 costs a little more than i'm willing to spend, and the agile intrepid looks pretty nice as well..do guitar centers carry these 8 strings? i might head up there tomorrow



Guitar Center might carry an RGA8 but they will almost certainly NOT carry Agiles.


----------



## slanderous777 (Mar 9, 2010)

Galius said:


> I actually had my Schecter for about 3 days after my Agile arived and I can almost say that im 100% positive that the Agile neck is thinner. The Rondo site says that the intrepid neck is "Neck profile (thickeness): 7/8" at the nut 7/8" at the 12th fret" while the schecter neck was about 1 inch (they were quite close though)when I measured it. Also the Schecter neck is more rounded or U shaped where the Agile neck is more of a flat shape. I just think it plays more comfy and faster.



Did you have the damien elite 8 or a hellraiser?


----------

